# Popcorn....



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, you heard right. Popcorn.

With the addition of the new popcorn smiley and everyone always seeming to grab themselves a tub, I was wondering...

What interesting things do you all like to sprinkle over your corn?

My personal favorite is Old Bay. You gotta try this if you haven't already. I also like to dash some Parmesan cheese on it every now and then.

What about you all??


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Tabasco on mine.



Stacey


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah tabasco is _the_ stuff to put on popcorn.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> Yes, you heard right. Popcorn.
> 
> With the addition of the new popcorn smiley and everyone always seeming to grab themselves a tub, I was wondering...
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhhh... one of my weaknesses.

Ok, here's my 'secret recipe'. I got myself one of those hot air popcorn poppers. As the popcorn is filling a large bowl, I sprinkle on some extra virgin olive oil (gives it kind of a buttery/nutty flavor), toss to coat. Sprinkle with sea salt (more flavor and 'saltier' than regular table salt) add some garlic powder. If you're inclined, you can also add some chili powder. Toss again.

Killer.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Butter and Salt..Lol


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Butter and Seasoning Salt.


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Tabasco on mine.
> 
> Stacey


Tabasco or any hot sauce mixed with butter, drizzle on top and salt to taste.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Hot sauce seems to be pretty popular. I'll have to give it a go one of these days. Hammerheads recipe sound intriguing as well.

What else?


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I stick with traditional buttered popcorn, real butter, but if I'm feeling a little saucey, I'll sprinkle a little parmesan cheese on. 

Popcorn is one of those weird foods for me, like hot dogs. It's not something I ever crave or seek out, but when I do eat it, I really like it.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Butter and salt. Sometimes I'll sprinkle on some garlic.

If I want it healthy, then I'll spray some olive oil on, then dust with a blend of nutmeg, paprika, orange rind, and salt.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Just regular old salt and butter for me.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> Yes, you heard right. Popcorn.
> 
> With the addition of the new popcorn smiley and everyone always seeming to grab themselves a tub, I was wondering...
> 
> ...


Old Bay?
I guess I'll have to try....I seem to be out of the popcorn loop here just using butter and salt! Damn ...I'm getting hungry! :z o


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Warhorse545 said:


> Tabasco on mine.
> 
> Stacey


:tpd:


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

Using a deep pasta boiler, I add my butter and salt directly into the hot oil and then add the layer of kernels. Each pop receives the right amount of goodness. 

No mess, no fuss. o


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Tabasco on mine.
> 
> Stacey


same hereo


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Butter and Zatarans! yuuuummm....


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Vegas said:


> Using a deep pasta boiler, I add my butter and salt directly into the hot oil and then add the layer of kernels. Each pop receives the right amount of goodness.
> 
> No mess, no fuss. o


Damn I gotta try that. So simple but it escaped me I guess I'm so smart I'm stoopid.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Is there such a thing as unpopped premium popcorn, and if so where do I get it? I am tired of buying store brands that don't pop well.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Spinkle it with some Parmasian Cheese..mmmmmmmmmo


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I love sprinkling mine with the powdered ranch dressing, it tastes delicious! After addijng butter of course.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> Is there such a thing as unpopped premium popcorn, and if so where do I get it? I am tired of buying store brands that don't pop well.


I've found that the Walmart brand consistenly produces the largest popped corn. I've tried Orville's, and some other brands, but I stick to Walmart when I can find it.

I make mine in a quart saucepan, with a little oil in it. I've gotten to the point where I can time it and have only 2 or 3 unpopped kernels left. After that, depending on my mood, it's plain old salt and butter, or tabasco, or parmessan, or ranch. If any of you watch Emeril on the food network, his essences is pretty good sprinkled on there as well.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I just use Morton's popcorn salt at home o 

When I go to the movies I like them to sprinkle some butter, I don't go often


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I pop Jolly time with a little oil in a cast iron skillet no bettter way IMHO


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Used to put a little Lawry's seasoned salt on mine, but have reverted to just plain old butter & salt.

o


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

cheese salt 
Carmel corn is yummy
salt and butter
powered cheese


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

plain m&m's. love the occasional sweet interplay.

(with the requisite butter and salt)


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Just salt and butter for me. 

I love poppycock... that stuff is great.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> Yes, you heard right. Popcorn.
> 
> With the addition of the new popcorn smiley and everyone always seeming to grab themselves a tub, I was wondering...
> 
> ...


I have been doing the Old Bay thing for a few years now. It is great on popcorn. If not real butter and sea salt. I also do the Parm cheese too. Great minds think alike. RJT


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

sgresso said:


> cheese salt


I have had this a time or two when the cheese flavor was great. The problem I have found with the cheese salt mixtures I have purchased: They are too heavy on the salt in relation to the cheese flavor. By the time I shake enough on the popcorn to get a good cheese flavor going, the popcorn is too salty to eat. Guess I need a better brand of cheese salt! I seem to remember someone telling me to use the cheese powder packet in Kraft Mac and Cheese as a substitute, but haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> I have had this a time or two when the cheese flavor was great. The problem I have found with the cheese salt mixtures I have purchased: They are too heavy on the salt in relation to the cheese flavor. By the time I shake enough on the popcorn to get a good cheese flavor going, the popcorn is too salty to eat. Guess I need a better brand of cheese salt! I seem to remember someone telling me to use the cheese powder packet in Kraft Mac and Cheese as a substitute, but haven't tried that one yet.


Get some mac and cheese. Cheap kind. Skip the boiling and noodles and just use the powder from the packet and butter and your golden.

Stacey


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

Salt and butter if I'm sharing w/ my son. Season salt, butter, garlic powder, and Tabasco if it's all for me!! (rare though)
VinnDogo


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Tabasco??? Gotta try all this stuff out!!  Is it sprinkled after the corn is ready??


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

pinokio said:


> Tabasco??? Gotta try all this stuff out!!  Is it sprinkled after the corn is ready??


Yes. Get kinda soggy when it hits my heat level. 

Stacey


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok you nuts got me to start popping my own corn instead of getting the microwave stuff. Pop it in a mix of canola oil and butter, then season with sea salt, tastes great. But here's the problem - it usually tastes chewy, not light and fluffy. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> Ok you nuts got me to start popping my own corn instead of getting the microwave stuff. Pop it in a mix of canola oil and butter, then season with sea salt, tastes great. But here's the problem - it usually tastes chewy, not light and fluffy. What am I doing wrong?


Try popping it in just the oil. I put in enough oil to cover the bottom of the pan. I use about 1/2 cup of kernels. Shake vigorously throughout the popping. Dump into your favoreite bowl. I place about 1 Tbsp of butter in the pan after taking it off the heat and let it melt, then drizzle over the popcorn, add your salt and you should be good to go.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Ok you nuts got me to start popping my own corn instead of getting the microwave stuff. Pop it in a mix of canola oil and butter, then season with sea salt, tastes great. But here's the problem - it usually tastes chewy, not light and fluffy. What am I doing wrong?


The secret to light and fluffy popcorn is venting as much steam as possible while the corn is popping. For me, this entails lifting the lid during the popping as often as possible. It's messy,what with splattered oil, but I make the best popcorn this side of Radio City.

Here's another hint....'cook' the popcorn before it actually pops. Do this by carefully watching your batch over heat. As soon as it sizzles strongly, remove the pan from heat and let it sit for a minute...not much longer...before returning to the fire.


----------

